# 1186 (Hawaii!)



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

so you are going to throw your year away ? why not see if you can't hold out for 3 more yrs, get your masters or jman , then move to Hawaii ?


----------



## porkerjack (Jul 26, 2013)

If I'm accepted they will take my school and work hours, but I still have to reapply.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

... just don't go off the deep end once in Hawaii, Alex Jones is idolized there, according to coconut legend


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

porkerjack said:


> Any comments or words of wisdom? experience to share? Thanks!


Not from me, but.......
Paging Macmikeman, Macmikeman security on your island has been breached!:jester:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

porkerjack said:


> If I'm accepted they will take my school and work hours, but I still have to reapply.


excellent.

well, then, mele kalikimaka.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It's better than it was a few years ago, you might have a chance. Might....


Be absolutely open to learn new ways and food, and none of that ''well we always did it like this back on the mainland'' business, cause it don't fly well....


----------

